# New Kevin Van Dam Signature series Baitcast reel kv1000hxd



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

This thing looks pretty cool!
$99 bucks at Basspro and it comes in a few speeds. I might have to check one out. model# kv1000hxd

NEW KVD Reel


----------



## shamoo (Dec 19, 2007)

Quantum makes some nice stuff, I like their spinning reels cause they did away with the bail spring and use a magnetic thingy.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 19, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Quantum makes some nice stuff, I like their spinning reels cause they did away with the bail spring and use a magnetic thingy.



really? Do my Catalyst PTi have that?

That b-caster looks nice, the handle looks inset like a Diawa. Too bad there's no left hand retrieve.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

Nickk said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum makes some nice stuff, I like their spinning reels cause they did away with the bail spring and use a magnetic thingy.
> ...



Yes it should, How old is it?


----------



## Nickk (Dec 19, 2007)

one is last year and the other one is 2 years old


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

do they say ti-mag or soemthing like that on them? What model numbers?


That magnetic bail has a lifetime warranty.

Here is a TT review from 5 years ago

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewquantpti.html


----------



## Nickk (Dec 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> do they say ti-mag or soemthing like that on them? What model numbers?
> 
> 
> That magnetic bail has a lifetime warranty.
> ...



Thanks! I got mine the year they discontinued the free spare spool....doh! But it's a PTi and has the TiMag, it was the smoothest spinning reel for the price and I'd get another if I needed one.


----------



## little anth (Dec 19, 2007)

i ike the old kvd reels they fit in your hand well


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks very "futuristic". I would have to try it first because some times products that look cool don't act as cool.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 19, 2007)

My wife has the KVD series KV600CX (6.2:1 ratio) and loves it! 

I have two Quantum Catalyst reels. One is a 2005 model (CT40PTi), and the other is a 2006 model (CT40PT1-A). Both are great reels and feature the T-Mag bail features: CT40PTi has the TiMAG II titanium bail system, and the CT40PTi-A has the TiMAG III bail system. Looking to get a Catalyst 30 series come warm weather


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

Haven't bought a reel (for casting lures) in years. That would almost make me take up bait casters. That review on the Catalyst makes me want to get one of those too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> It looks very "futuristic". I would have to try it first because some times products that look cool don't act as cool.



Does that mean: _Backlash_ in Matt speak?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

Speaking of spinning reels, do you guys close the bail by turning the handle, or manually with your hand? I always close the bail using my hand. 

It's refreshing to see some positive posts about the Quantum products. Go to some sites and they bash the heck out of Quantum's; but to each their own, lol


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Speaking of spinning reels, do you guys close the bail by turning the handle, or manually with your hand? I always close the bail using my hand.
> 
> It's refreshing to see some positive posts about the Quantum products. Go to some sites and they bash the heck out of Quantum's; but to each their own, lol



I do both! Mostly by hand though.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2007)

I do both as well, but it depends on what kind of presentation I'm using. If I want the bait to fall straight down or when using live bait and a float I close it manually. If casting and retrieving then I crank to close it.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 20, 2007)

I typically close it with the handle and pause to see if I formed a loop, but I do both. 

I've seen a lot of Quantum bashing because they're a division of Zebco but that's like bashing Lexus because they're owned by the same company that makes Scion. I haven't used any of their baitcasters but they take time to make lefty versions so I end up with others. I haven't heard of any more than average failures of Quantum but I've heard they can be hard to find shops that work on them.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2007)

If they are as rugged and reliable as my old Zebco Cardinal 4, you don't need to look for someplace to work on them. Something like 30 years old and has only needed a new spool. Bakelite spool cracked in half, glued it while waiting for the replacement though.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 20, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> If they are as rugged and reliable as my old Zebco Cardinal 4, you don't need to look for someplace to work on them. Something like 30 years old and has only needed a new spool. Bakelite spool cracked in half, glued it while waiting for the replacement though.




yo Flounderhead! If for some reason you did need work on a Quantum, Coren's in Chicago is an authorized repair shop.


----------



## marshbass (Dec 30, 2007)

I read somewhere that closing the bail by hand extends the life of it....any comments or knowledge on this? marshbass


----------



## redbug (Dec 30, 2007)

Cosing the bail on a spinning reel will help reduce line twist more than anything but it would most likely reduce the wear on the flip gear


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 30, 2007)

redbug said:


> Cosing the bail on a spinning reel will help reduce line twist more than anything but it would most likely reduce the wear on the flip gear



Agree 100%, less wear & tear on the mechanism(s) if closed by hand.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 30, 2007)

I always close the bail with my hand. I have done this since my dad told me to do it when I was a kid. That quantum looks pretty nice. I only have one quantum reel, and its an old small spinning reel I used to use for trout. It has been spooled with 20lb braid for about 5 years, and used as a bass reel on a med lite rod. I have prolby had it for close to 10 years and have never replaced or repaired anything, and it still works great.


----------

